# مخطط لناء طائرة



## عبدو الرحمن (8 أبريل 2010)

الي كل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام 
صنعت قبل ذالك طائرات تحكم عن بعد وكانت صغيرة نسبيا وارد صنع واحدة تكون اكبر شوية وعجبتني طائرة ولم اجد المخطط لبنائها 
ارجو من كل من عنده مخطط لها او موقع يكون فيه مخطط لهذة الطائرة الجميلة يكون شاكرا بوضعه
نوع الطائرة :_cirrus
,lومحركها بمراوح وليس نفاس وياريت يكون المخطط لطائرة حقيقية ويكون معاة معلومات عن الطائرة الحقيقة مثل وزنها وقوة الدفع وقوة المحرك ونظام الملاحة ومدة الطيران لاني مهتم بها كثير والمشكلة مش عارف احضر ليها اي معلومة من النت ولكم صور للطائرة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (8 أبريل 2010)

احمد 
الله يعينك على صنعها وانا لو معايا اى مخططات هعطيهاك بس بقى فكرنى اقول لك حاجه على الميل بخصوص المنتدى 
ربنا يوفقك سلام


----------



## مهندس_المستقبل (8 أبريل 2010)

أخوي عبد الرحمن 

عندي هذا الموقع وفيه تصاميم تقريبا كل الطائرات 
http://richard.ferriere.free.fr/3vues/3vues.html#a

بس تدخله سوف تجد مجموعة من الحروف الإنجليزية إضغط على الحرف وثم اختر نوع الطيارة 
ويعطيك تصميمها. 
بس بالنسبة للمعلومات عن الطائرة سوف تجد تقريبا كــل المعلومات التي تحتاجها عن هذه الطائرة ولكنها بالانجليزي إذا كانت لغتك الإنجليزية مو قوية قلي عشان أترجملك إياها. 

الموقع : http://www.gra-cv.com/brev/gracv_3_brev_proj.htm

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك ولو بالقليل ولا تنساني من دعائك. بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (8 أبريل 2010)

اولا وقبل اي شيء اشكرك علي ردك 
وبصراحة انا دايخ علي المخطط لبناء هذة الطائرة والموقع الاول مفهوش الطائرات الحديثة يعني الطائرات الي فيه قديمة جدا وطائرة الكريوس حديثة نوعا ما ومش لاقيها في الموقع 
وبلنسبة للموقع التاني انا لا اجيد الانجليزية وترجمة جوجل عير واضحة المعني 
ولو مفهاش تعب انا عايز بس صفحة معلومات طائرة الكاريوس بس 
وشكر لك مرة اخري


----------

